# Terrier clip is coming along



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I trimmed up Misha and his clip is starting to look pretty decent. I have taken inspiration from kerry blue and lakeland terrier patterns. He is not blown out because I like the juxtaposition of the shaved areas with the curls. He looks very smart and sporty. The eyebrows were a terror to clip though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love it! I bet you’re getting lots of “What kind of dog is he??” questions.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, you're going to get a lot of questions about what kind of dog he is with those eye brows.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love it! I bet you’re getting lots of “What kind of dog is he??” questions.





Skylar said:


> Wow, you're going to get a lot of questions about what kind of dog he is with those eye brows.


Haha yes. We were at an agility trial a bit ago and people kept coming and asking me what breed he is. They loved the clip but were very surprised he is a poodle. It is kind of fun though to show how you can really make them look like anything. Somebody even said they went through all the breeds on AKC and couldn't find him and needed to know lol. At least he doesn't look like a doodle I guess?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He’s such a good poodle ambassador.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

Raindrops said:


> Haha yes. We were at an agility trial a bit ago and people kept coming and asking me what breed he is. They loved the clip but were very surprised he is a poodle. It is kind of fun though to show how you can really make them look like anything. Somebody even said they went through all the breeds on AKC and couldn't find him and needed to know lol. At least he doesn't look like a doodle I guess?


That’s awesome!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He looks great! Nice work!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How are you handling those lovely curls on his face? Are you itching to shave them off?


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

He’s gorgeous! I love the cut!


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Misha always looks handsome, but I do think I especially love this clip! I've got a big soft spot for terriers anyway, and you've done a great job shaping those eyebrows. It looks like you're cutting down really short around his eyes? I really like how visible his eyes still are.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

I love all the different haircut styles you do on Misha

_Insert bad pun:_
His eyebrows were a *terrier* to clip


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How are you handling those lovely curls on his face? Are you itching to shave them off?


The curls I'm not so bad with... but the whiskers hanging down below his lips do drive me batty! I'm not sure how long I can let them get lol. The curls on the bridge of the nose are kind of nice to scratch though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Can we expect a teddy bear cut next?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Handsome. I like those eyebrows, they give nice definition to the head. Congratulations on a groom I've never seen before- and I've looked at a lot of poodle pictures!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He is looking great!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

He's so handsome


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow, he looks amazing! I admire your creativity.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I like your creativity.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Misha is so handsome! I feel that it adds a unique touch him


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

pickleweed said:


> Misha always looks handsome, but I do think I especially love this clip! I've got a big soft spot for terriers anyway, and you've done a great job shaping those eyebrows. It looks like you're cutting down really short around his eyes? I really like how visible his eyes still are.


Thank you! It's weird... I didn't actually cut short in front of his eyes. I did a reverse shave up until the corner of his mouth and then just blended the line in toward his eyes, The hair there just naturally lays straight so it keeps his eyes quite visible. Then it gets curly on the bridge of his nose. I do like how this clip sort of accentuates certain eye expressions without covering up too much of he face. I like to be able to see his face.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Can we expect a teddy bear cut next?


Haha that's the one cut I cannot bring myself to try out at least for now. I actually put him into this pattern early because I couldn't stand the hair growing on the sides of his face giving it a round look. I just love that lovely long poodle face. I've contemplated a bedlington look but not sure I want to because I feel like that could block vision. Maybe a modified pet version.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Newport said:


> Handsome. I like those eyebrows, they give nice definition to the head. Congratulations on a groom I've never seen before- and I've looked at a lot of poodle pictures!


Lol I had a very hard time finding photos for inspiration! There are a few photos I've found of poodles in schnauzer or kerry blue trims that I took inspiration from. But cutting off the topknot seems to be blasphemous!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Haha that's the one cut I cannot bring myself to try out at least for now. I actually put him into this pattern early because I couldn't stand the hair growing on the sides of his face giving it a round look. I just love that lovely long poodle face. I've contemplated a bedlington look but not sure I want to because I feel like that could block vision. Maybe a modified pet version.


pleaaaaaseee do a modified bedlington


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Ava. said:


> pleaaaaaseee do a modified bedlington


Lol I'll think about it. I just need to make sure he can see well enough to run agility.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Love your work, and what a handsome boy to show it off !


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Lol I'll think about it. I just need to make sure he can see well enough to run agility.


its my favorite clip and I think Misha would look lovely in one


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Thank you! It's weird... I didn't actually cut short in front of his eyes. I did a reverse shave up until the corner of his mouth and then just blended the line in toward his eyes, The hair there just naturally lays straight so it keeps his eyes quite visible. Then it gets curly on the bridge of his nose. I do like how this clip sort of accentuates certain eye expressions without covering up too much of he face. I like to be able to see his face.


That's very interesting. I don't think Pooka's hair lays as flat around her eyes. Particularly her right eye I think has a little cowlick underneath the inside corner that has driven me batty as I've been learning to clip her face. Of course, I'm very, very not proficient at this, so it's very possible that it's just my lack of skill. Now that I have a poodle I completely understand the love for clean faces. I admire you for venturing in this direction!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For those interested, I blew the coat out to trim the body a little and snapped some pics after. The texture looks good either way I think.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> For those interested, I blew the coat out to trim the body a little and snapped some pics after. The texture looks good either way I think.
> 
> View attachment 475413
> 
> ...


He looks like crushed velvet. 😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He looks incredible! I love those neat paws. In the first picture he looks like a marvellous sculpture or stuffed toy. You really did a great job.


----------

